

Year-long probe: 1,800 cases of fake parts in US military aircraft - toemetoch
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-18155293

======
toemetoch
I'm in HW development myself (mostly ARM µC with energy monitoring) and over
the past few weeks started wondering whether one of my designs has in fact a
fake controller. Pretty clueless to identify it as fake as it would destroy
the prototypes and halt development (soldered on PCB, only a few devices).

